# looking for lease for up coming hunting



## blake hancock (Jan 25, 2014)

2 brothers looking for lease 706-741-5967


----------



## teamholt (Feb 2, 2014)

Have club in Hancock co. 876ac 650 per year deer and Turkey call duane 678/614/2987 for info


----------



## buck killer 0ne (Jun 15, 2014)

I have 1 track of prime hunting land for lease, located off Warrenton Rd in Glascock County...212 acres @ $13.50 per acre (+ ins). Email Johnny: johnnylcarnes@yahoo.com (prefer), or call (706)410.3330 (lv message if no answer) This will lease quickly.


----------



## Dice creek (Jun 16, 2014)

Dice Creek hunting club in Washington County has some openings. Contact Oscar at 770 957-2916


----------



## Keegan66 (Jun 16, 2014)

If you want to come South, I have a Club with openings in Berrien County,Nashville, Ga. 3246 acres of Planted Pines,Oak Hills and River Bottom. 1.25 miles of River frontage.Elect.,Deepwell,Club/Bunk House and Camper Hookups. Membership is $1200.00 a year. Info. @ 229-507-8026.


----------



## easbell (Jun 18, 2014)

Blake
We are starting a new club in Wilkinson County (Southern Zone). It is 321 acres. About 1/3 clearcut, 1/3 mature pine and 1/3 swamp/hardwoods. There will be 5 members total and the cost will be $600/member. The members will meet and decide on the rules.

If interested give me a call. 478-387-5650


----------



## prydawg (Jun 19, 2014)

Blake:

we have two openings at our club in Houston County outside Perry. Dues are $800 and 700 acres. with over a mile of power line hunting. If interested give me a call at 478-451-7451.


----------



## Sharp1985 (Jul 1, 2014)

Marion County lease (680 Acre) 10 mile outside buna Vista Ga

Borders Fort Benning / 6 gated access points/ good roads.

Great Deer/hogs/Quail/ turkeys

Looking for 3, members for a total of 7 max

Dues. 1000$

Call or text 330-717-9559


----------



## Rusty Knife (Jul 14, 2014)

We are a Coastal SE Georgia Still Hunting Lease looking for a few good people to join our 1000 acre club. Our club is located on 1000 acres near Townsend, Ga within Macintosh County. 40 minutes south of Savannah and 35 minutes north of the Flordia/Georgia Line, approx 5 minutes east of HWY 95. We are a newly established club, we don't have any amenities such as electricity or camper hook ups yet. But with support of memebers in the future we hope to have such things. We have a SOLID deer population along with a very productive hog population. The majority of the property is mature hardwoods with a few small Cypress groves and pines. Coon, fox, coyote hunters are welcome. Memberships will be $625 for the year.

If interested, feel free to call or text.
808-453-0075


----------



## jandrews (Jul 17, 2014)

Hancock Co. 600 acres $500 a yr. Deer and Turkey. Call Cecil Matthews at Home (770)461-7244 or Cell (678)332-7663.


----------

